# E&M coding visit for screening colonoscopy



## eafaoro1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how to code for an e&m visit for screening colonoscopy?  Would this be a preventive e&m cpt code?  I heard that we wouldn't code it a preventive visit because it doesn't meet the requirements.  If we code it as a problem e&m I am confused with the MDM area for the number of diagnosis or management options.  Any help or advise please?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 22, 2010)

You can't code an e/m for screening colonoscopy as there is no chief complaint.  The patient should just be scheduled for the procedure.


----------



## eafaoro1 (Dec 22, 2010)

The patient has to be seen first by the doctor before the procedure.  I know if the patient is seen and the procedure is performed the next day the office visit is bundled.  But what happens when the patient has an office visit for screening colonoscopy and does not have the procedure performed? Or if the patient has an office visit and 3 weeks later has the procedure?  How would the office bill the E&M code ?  How does the doctor code the office visit?  Isn't the chief complaint screening colonscopy because the doctor is checking for any type of cancer or polyp in the colon?


----------

